# Single Ply Calculator?



## restoration101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone know where to find a material calculator for single ply systems more specifically EPDM and TPO such as the one below?


http://www.bestmaterials.com/cacltemplateEPDM.aspx


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

egads what is that......... so much easier to just use good ole paper and pencil imho......


----------

